# XMas Train Shots



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Been meaning to post these for a while.

The son and I dolled up the layout for a holiday tour to the neighborhood kids. Was a blast! Kids love trains!
:thumbsup:

Didn't get any shots of the "Boys Tour", but the ladies had fun, too!

































Hope everyone is having a happy New YEar!
~Kingred


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Proper hats, and all. The smiles say it all: fabulous fun!

TJ


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

kingred58 said:


> Been meaning to post these for a while.
> 
> The son and I dolled up the layout for a holiday tour to the neighborhood kids. Was a blast! Kids love trains!
> :thumbsup:
> ...


:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

